# Where is 2008 Nissan Tiida Aux in Jack?



## amyy (Oct 1, 2017)

I have purchased a Nissan Tiida 2008 recently, I know that I have the aux functionality on the Audio system as I have the option of using the aux cord. But I just cannot find the aux jack for that system? Does anyone know where I can find it? Do I need to buy a specific cord for it?


----------

